# Dropped laptop...now white vertical lines



## peterm4 (Mar 10, 2005)

Yes...I did it myself...dropped a Dell Latitude C600 and now I can see only the left 48% of the LCD screen. The middle 4% is nothing but white vertical lines. The right 48% is usually blank, but occassionally it will appear exactly as the left side does.

If it is connected to an external monitor, the display is fine, which should mean the video card is ok. (See - I did try to find the answer in the existing messages first!)

So, it is probably the LCD cable, the display, or other issue(s). Is there any way to tell what it might be before I take it in for repair? There is probably no point in taking it in if it is the display because it sounds like repair would cost much more than the laptop is worth.

Otherwise, everything else seems to be functioning as usual after the drop.

I am new to this and would appreciate any words of advice here.

Thanks much.

peterm4


----------



## Worren (Jul 2, 2004)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news so I won't say what you probably already figure.


----------



## neo314 (Mar 10, 2005)

*If it's off warranty, there is something you can try...*

It is quite possible that the LCD is broken, but if you have the balls to take it apart a bit, you might be able to fix it if it is a loose connection at the graphics card or the LCD screen... or a wire getting pinched at the hinges. Given the instigator of the problem, I'd bet on one of the first 2 possibilities if it isn't a broken LCD.

Usually you have to pry off a couple of plugs and remove a couple of screws to get the front trim cover of the LCD screen off. Find the plug and reseat it. You might try just squeezing around the edge of the screen first (plastic frame not directly on the LCD) and see if the problem changes - esspecially the left upper corner where the plug likely is. If that changes the screen appearance, you have a chance of fixing it.

Getting to the graphics card can be a bit harder and it depends on how that laptop is put together. Usually, you start with a pull out piece at the top of the laptop that also covers the front of the hinges. Then there may be screws, or you may be required to take the keyboard off (usually easier than it looks). If you get there reseat the plug to the screen, and if it is easy, reseat the card.

This has worked for me with my laptop and the laptops of others, so never give up hope till all hope is gone... -razz: 

The manufacturer may offer an exploded view or directions for removing these parts.


----------



## peterm4 (Mar 10, 2005)

*Thanks for the detailed advice*

Thanks for the detailed advice! I will certainly give this a try.


----------

